# Java Eclipse Fehlermeldung bei Installation



## Quappo (26. Sep 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich wollte auf meinem Notebook Eclipse neu aufsetzen. Hab also alle Java Versionen komplett entfernt und ebenso auch Eclipse selber vom Computer. Neugestartet, kontrolliert, alles weg, sogar im AppData, local, etc. alles entfernt. Jedenfalls habe ich dann JDK 8 installiert x64 und wollte schliesslich noch die exe x64 von Eclipse installieren. Nun gibts aber ein Problem. Ich wähle das oberste aus "for Java Developers oder so" und komme nun an den Punkt wo ich die Speicherordner auswählen soll, 2 Stück. Lasse alles so wie es ist und es erscheint oben ein roter Balken mit einer Fehlermeldung ohne Protokoll: Installation failed with an error.

Ich habe alles versucht und komme nichts weiter. Als Admin ausführen geht nicht, genauso wenig wie der exe selber die Adminrechte hinzuzufügen. Immer kommt dieser Balken.

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruss Q


----------



## httpdigest (26. Sep 2019)

Lade einfach die .zip Datei runter, statt die Installer-Anwendung zu verwenden. Ist einfacher:













Das Ergebnis ist eine .zip Datei, die du einfach nur irgendwo hin zu entpacken brauchst und diese enthält dann eine eclipse.exe.


----------



## Quappo (26. Sep 2019)

Mein Held! Danke dir!


----------



## fijo (4. Mai 2020)

Quappo hat gesagt.:


> Mein Held! Danke dir!


Guten Abend, und diese Datei sollte dann die Java Version finden?


----------

